# attn VOO owners/operators



## gillarockus (Jun 30, 2010)

licensed captain/yellow card looking to relieve others? 

I have been running boats in the cleanup for the last 3 weeks for parsons, the boat I was operating for a friend had catostrophic mechanical problems and got de-activated, so im looking for possible another boat to run for someone who cannot/doesnt want too... it has been quite hot... 

i'd be interested in relieving someone as well, i've seen some of these guys out there that have been working 8+ hour days for the last few weeks, everyone needs a day off.... 

I know the drill on check-in, keeping the logs, been a task force leader, and decon processes 

thanks guys


----------



## Code Blue1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Trying to get mine registered, they are saying they have plenty. If you have anyway to push that along Id be interested. Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

gillarockus said:


> licensed captain/yellow card looking to relieve others?
> 
> I have been running boats in the cleanup for the last 3 weeks for parsons, the boat I was operating for a friend had catostrophic mechanical problems and got de-activated, so im looking for possible another boat to run for someone who cannot/doesnt want too... it has been quite hot...
> 
> ...


Please explain the decon process.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

The decon process is in place to assure that the VOO boats or any other boats for that matter do not drag a bunch of contaminated oil product to the inner areas such as Sabine, Texar, Chico, Big Lagoon etc.
The Steven Dann tug and the Santa Rosa crewboat are part of the Escambia crew, another "Dann" tug is manning the perdido Pass. 
They check your boat visually. If you are fairly clean, they wave you on. If you are nasty, they wash the boat off with pressure washers. It's tough not to yell at the guys, they are doing the best they can. They have bumped us a couple of times, but BP will help us with any permanant damage. No damage so far to our boat. 
Patience Patience and more Patience.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to the Suburban Lodge on Barrancas and give the front desk your data. TMS just moved into town with more boats than captains. The coordinator was calling around yesterday looking for captains. I think they're skimmer boats.


----------



## gillarockus (Jun 30, 2010)

to be clear, I dont need to borrow a boat, i dont know how to get your boat activated, 
my intent was to let people already activated know i am available to fill in/run their boat, i am working everyday now, sometimes captain of the boat, other times I'll deckhand, I was running a boat full time, this is what im really looking for, but again that boat is out now, I have yellow card, captains license, several weeks experiance out there, so i know the drill/protocol, I personally own a 26ft center with twins, last boat i ran was a 31 sportfish, Im very comfortable on anything around that size

thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I am glad you are working, care to introduce yourself? What boat do/did you captain and where are you from?


----------



## gillarockus (Jun 30, 2010)

Realtor said:


> I am glad you are working, care to introduce yourself? What boat do/did you captain and where are you from?


 
working but looking to improve, reall would like a steady gig......

born and raised in gulf breeze, know the local waters like the back of my hand

still looking for opportunities


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

gillarockus said:


> working but looking to improve, reall would like a steady gig......
> 
> born and raised in gulf breeze, know the local waters like the back of my hand
> 
> still looking for opportunities


i think he ment what licenses do you hold? what you can/have run...kinda hard for people to hire you when they dont know what you can do


----------



## gillarockus (Jun 30, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> i think he ment what licenses do you hold? what you can/have run...kinda hard for people to hire you when they dont know what you can do


 
100T captain, yellow card, ran several recreational boats from 17ft to 36ft, not really looking to run anything larger


----------



## gillarockus (Jun 30, 2010)

still looking for work.....thanks for all the inquiries, would rather work for local/private, not sure i want to get involved with the out-of-town huge contractors yet


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

i can tell you that they just put 25 boats on standby here in pensacola that have been working in the gulf as of monday morning


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

tljbabc said:


> i can tell you that they just put 25 boats on standby here in pensacola that have been working in the gulf as of monday morning


how do you know this? I have been waiting since the 6th of may??


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I have been waiting since the first of May also. I have finally given up. Fuck it, its a help less cause trying to get on with them now. They have given me the run around for a month and a half.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Rumor has it all VOO have been deactivated...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

yup heard that also..


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

no longer a rumor...all VOO boats have been de-activated


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

What now?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> What now?


what was told to us was they would re-activate as needed


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

which probably would be never unless, the oil cap comes off... This storm is probably going to take the oil out or bring it in to the beach's.. My vote is it will take it out..


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

some boats will be re-activated right after this storm goes by...there is boom that needs to be re-deployed and there is still some oil coming in the pass and lots of it still in the gulf...so when this swirling rainstorm passes there will be boats back out and running:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Hopefully it will be some of us that havent had the chance to work yet. Doubt it but hey wishfull thinking...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Hopefully it will be some of us that havent had the chance to work yet. Doubt it but hey wishfull thinking...


i doubt any new boats will be activated due to them having to train them...use the boats that have already been trained and know all the procedures


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

That and pretty sure you gotta have a captain now to run em...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> That and pretty sure you gotta have a captain now to run em...


we had several in our task force that werent captain and were running till monday when they got deactivated like everyone else


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahh I guess Capt.. Mike was able to keep a few in there..


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

pinksnappercatcher...if your boat was registered commercial before april 20th you have a captain to run your boat and you made your living off the water and did not work before this stand down. you will be hired first!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

captwesrozier said:


> pinksnappercatcher...if your boat was registered commercial before april 20th you have a captain to run your boat and you made your living off the water and did not work before this stand down. you will be hired first!!!!!!!!!!


id guess No, maybe, No, and No! :thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

and we're off...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

captwesrozier said:


> pinksnappercatcher...if your boat was registered commercial before april 20th you have a captain to run your boat and you made your living off the water and did not work before this stand down. you will be hired first!!!!!!!!!!


Capt. Wes.... Boat has been registered commercial since 2000, I have a capt to run my boat, I made my living off the water and i havent made a dime since this bullshit started. YOU SEE I WONT BE HIRED. BP IS FULL OF SHIT. 

I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE GETTING FUCKED ON THIS DEAL, I BELIEVE JIM T HASNT GOTTEN HIRED YET.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

captwesrozier said:


> pinksnappercatcher...if your boat was registered commercial before april 20th you have a captain to run your boat and you made your living off the water and did not work before this stand down. you will be hired first!!!!!!!!!!


To those of you that got the opp to do the work "thanks for doing what you did" I have a contract dated 6 May, Mobilization number, yellow card, no hazwopper. Thats a story over a beer someday what BP told me about the hazwopper. BP emailed me a "data sheet", I completed it and sent it back within 1 hour. thats about it, other than a couple calls from BP telling me they would be "calling soon" blah blah blah, oh all the capt stuff too. There were a few lucky ones that made enough to carry themselves for the entire year, good on ya! Don't forget there are lots out there that are still in the dark with uncertian futures because of this.

The part in the above quote "you will be hired first" Wes, it's BS. Not starting a fight, but the entire thing from what I know has been a learning process, if you were lucky, you got hired, if not, you didn't.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I took a day off last Saturday and went fishing in the bay with a friend. It was rough out front, so the 16'Horn was not up to the 3-4' seas. We started fishing in on area close to Ft. Pickens, and 2 ratty looking boats with funny flags came barrelling in 50' away and were just gawking. They looked as if they had never seen a fishing rod. The starred until I started starring back. If that is the function of the inshore task forces, I hope none are re-activated.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Realtor said:


> To those of you that got the opp to do the work "thanks for doing what you did" I have a contract dated 6 May, Mobilization number, yellow card, no hazwopper. Thats a story over a beer someday what BP told me about the hazwopper. BP emailed me a "data sheet", I completed it and sent it back within 1 hour. thats about it, other than a couple calls from BP telling me they would be "calling soon" blah blah blah, oh all the capt stuff too. There were a few lucky ones that made enough to carry themselves for the entire year, good on ya! Don't forget there are lots out there that are still in the dark with uncertian futures because of this.
> 
> *The part in the above quote "you will be hired first" Wes, it's BS. Not starting a fight, but the entire thing from what I know has been a learning process, if you were lucky, you got hired, if not, you didn't.*




*The whole system is BS. I dont blame any of the locals, I blame BP, and the cock suckers that dont live in Pensacola Florida. Any one that is working for Bp and doesnt live In the Pensacola area is CROOK and I HOPE YOUR BOAT BLOWS UP. Good karma, Not your motor, your boat. *


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

PINKSNAPPER, what exactly did you do to make your money on the water. And why are you having someone else run your boat not you. I am sincerely just asking so don't jump my ass.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

So the storm is through, are the VOO workers back at it?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

What Storm did I Miss Something!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> I took a day off last Saturday and went fishing in the bay with a friend. It was rough out front, so the 16'Horn was not up to the 3-4' seas. We started fishing in on area close to Ft. Pickens, and 2 ratty looking boats with funny flags came barrelling in 50' away and were just gawking. They looked as if they had never seen a fishing rod. The starred until I started starring back. If that is the function of the inshore task forces, I hope none are re-activated.


I know two people who havent picked up a fishing pole in years and they have their boat in it. I dont know about yall but it makes me sick that these guys are getting paid this kind of money when there are people who earn their livings on the water that have never been called.


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> *The whole system is BS. I dont blame any of the locals, I blame BP, and the cock suckers that dont live in Pensacola Florida. Any one that is working for Bp and doesnt live In the Pensacola area is CROOK and I HOPE YOUR BOAT BLOWS UP. Good karma, Not your motor, your boat. *


I hear ya on that one


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

MAXWELL said:


> PINKSNAPPER, what exactly did you do to make your money on the water. And why are you having someone else run your boat not you. I am sincerely just asking so don't jump my ass.


Since you are sincerely just asking about my buisness and you have to know my boat is registered Commerical and has been since 1994. Im not having anyone else run my boat i was going to run it and i am going to run it.

This isnt Correy Maxwell is it?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

JMH -I agree with you. I am licensed and have a boat but since I have not been using my license in the last few years I did not want to take someone's place with a family that depends on the income.


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Pinksnapper, This is not Corey but this is his brother. The main reason I asked is because there is a lot of boats that are in the program that have absolutely no business even though there registration says commercial fish. You probably know as well as i do all that is only $5 difference when you register it between comm. and pleasure. I just hate seeing it every morning. I don't blame the boaters I blame the system they have in place. If you are a legit boat I hope you get activated.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

From the looks of it no one is going to get re activated. They have called people and said some bullshit about two weeks on two weeks off?? What the hell is that going to do? The system is total bullshit. It wouldnt bother me if there were other people (like rec guys) in it besides commer. and charter if the commer. and charter were working first. There is/was plenty of room for everyone, but since ASSHOLES came here from all over the United States, and ASSHOLES got greedy with registering two, three, ect, boats, and the last ASSHOLES that have never had a thing to do with the water in their lifetime but see dollars and go out and buy a boat. People doing voo that dont even know how to run a boat, they were asking for help to dock the boat and load on trailer. Some of these were local dr.'s, lawyers, cops, ect... Its done know, made some money should of been more but what can you do besides file a claim and stick with that now that the work is over. Lessons learned for sure.


----------



## NauticRG (Aug 15, 2009)

Must have been nice to make some $!!! I've done nothing but lost money, but i'm just a rec fisherman..


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

So no VOO's back at work?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

limited number of vessels back, activated some new vessels as well. Have heard 2 weeks on 2 off... just waiting to get re-activated this week hopefully


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Capt. Wes.... *Boat has been registered commercial since 2000*, *I have a capt to run my boat*, I made my living off the water and i havent made a dime since this bullshit started. YOU SEE I WONT BE HIRED. BP IS FULL OF SHIT.
> 
> I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE GETTING FUCKED ON THIS DEAL, I BELIEVE JIM T HASNT GOTTEN HIRED YET.





Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Since you are sincerely just asking about my buisness and you have to know* my boat is registered Commerical and has been since 1994.* *Im not having anyone else run my boat i was going to run it and i am going to run it.
> *
> This isnt Correy Maxwell is it?


so which is it? 1994 or 2000??

and second who is gonna run your boat since you hired a capt to run but your not letting anyone else run your boat???

:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

My heart goes out to the folks that have lost their living due to this mess. I signed up with the VoO with just the intent to be available if needed, or to turn my boat over to a capt who needed to be on the water. BP about wore the ringer on my phone off calling so many times. I was even activated and didn't know it. But, as long as I knew of Captains sitting on the side lines that needed to be out there, I did not accept. Instead i chose to talk to the VoO ladies every time they called, and tried to gather as much info for the watermen as I could, and pass it along.
After the storm passed, they called for more detail on comm/rec. i told them that I was glad to see them finally thining out the fucktards and getting the waterman back on the water. 
If you took money off our waterman family's plates, your a low life; you already know this and you don't need me or anyone else on an internet forum to tell you that. You took advantage of a F'd up system at the expense of others in our community to make a selfish dime for yourself. Some day, I hope they can return the favor to you and your family when misfortune knocks at your door. 
I don't wave, smile, or acknowledge any of the VoO folks, unless they are a local waterman. (They all seem to wanna wave, like I'm happy to see them or something, chuckleheads) If they have the ramp blocked up when I'm trying to put in (which was the case most days) I'd just drop my boat in on them, and give the "Move or F'n die stare". Exchanged words with a few, and mostly just boiled my blood seing them sit around in groups on the water chatting it up, as oil passed by them by and onto the beach. 
I'd say on average, I saw 95% fucktards as VoOs that did not know port from starboard.
L8, Harry


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

After this weather front moves through and with a little luck the only oil you may find will be whats washed up in the LA marshes already. VOO was a smart move by BP but was totally ineffective considering that about the only thing those boats did was move boom and burn a lot of fuel tooling around the GOM.

Fact of the matter is that the VOO program is getting ready to shut down and the only people they will end up keeping around are the companies like those from N Carolina with whom they have actual contracts.

If you're CFH, the smart bet is that when Federal waters open in your area would be to get back to fishing because once that's available the BP money will dry up. Watch and see what happens with the CFH boats working VOO in Destin.


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

well my dad has been a commercial shrimper for the last 25+ years and still waiting for nothing. we got all of our hazmat and hazwoper with false hope of being hired. as many of yu know there has been people on here to buy the freshes shrimp from us and they will vouch for that. sitting at home with no income or job is bs. i know rec fishermen that made damn near 100k from bp doing absolutely nothing. boils my blood too but just keeping it cool and hope to get hired


----------



## strvnfshrman (Mar 6, 2010)

I have been charter fishing out of Destin for the last 10 years and after this year and the last couple bad seasons we are losing our house we bought 5yrs ago. We are moving to a family farm of my wife's. On the bright side I'll have 89 acres in my back yard but it still is not something that I provided for my family myself. I know that there are many others out there like us and my heart goes out to them.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

?MEGA said:


> Many of those "fucktards" are regulars on here. One of them is even an all star on here! Even though he tried dont worry harry he didnt make TOO many dimes.


Say what you really mean! Who ya talkin about?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> so which is it? 1994 or 2000??
> 
> and second who is gonna run your boat since you hired a capt to run but your not letting anyone else run your boat???
> 
> :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


Since you are another one that must know everyones business, both of my boats are registered commercial. Have been since purchased, one in 94 and the other in 2000. Thanks for your input.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Since you are another one that must know everyones business, both of my boats are registered commercial. Have been since purchased, one in 94 and the other in 2000. Thanks for your input.


if you dont want people to ask about your business then dont talk about it on a open forum :blink:


----------



## strvnfshrman (Mar 6, 2010)

We were deactivated and watched people being activated that did not or ever did make their living on the water. Just because someone's boat is commercially registered does not make them a commercial fisherman. Only if you have an RS card and commercial permits and sell fish legally does that make you a commercial vessel or take people out on the water for profit, and then you must have a captain's license. Anyone can register their boat commercially, anyone. There were people that bought boats and registered them for the VOO only to have BP pay for their toy. It's human nature to take advantage of a situation but when it hurts hard working honest people it then is immoral.


----------



## baymotorsports (Feb 28, 2008)

well said.........

i worked on a friends charter boat for VOO for several weeks, it seemed like everyday we were laughing and so called "commercial fishing" boats, they ranged from flashy poker run looking boats with ten jillion horsepower to boats that just plain looked dangerous to even leave the bayou. 
from what i understand there was no management of who was called up,
no real inverstigation of their credentials

even heard a few knew the right people and slipped right in

typical pensacola business






strvnfshrman said:


> We were deactivated and watched people being activated that did not or ever did make their living on the water. Just because someone's boat is commercially registered does not make them a commercial fisherman. Only if you have an RS card and commercial permits and sell fish legally does that make you a commercial vessel or take people out on the water for profit, and then you must have a captain's license. Anyone can register their boat commercially, anyone. There were people that bought boats and registered them for the VOO only to have BP pay for their toy. It's human nature to take advantage of a situation but when it hurts hard working honest people it then is immoral.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

?MEGA said:


> YOU MF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't that so much easier to just be specific who you were talking about? Don't you feel a touch less feminine, when you don't beat around the bush, and insinuate like a scared beat little dog? 

Just like in the other post bitch...when you want to talk about me, SAY MY NAME!! I won't hurt you. You can talk trash, you know your safe. 

Why ya XXX out the other names? I mean shit, you know 2 of em personally, right? Look at the date that was started dumb ass. It was before the VOO ever came to town.

One of the partners is a Charterboat captain, and we were trying to get a contract to put all the local boats to work. In fact, search my post internet search guru, and you'll even find the post were I asked invited ALL of the captains, charters, etc., to be on board if we were able to get a contract. And 55 of the local commercial and charters joined in. But BP decided to run all through the VOO.

Duh...you act like your breaking news.

Any more little yapper?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa. Really? I was trying to make a profit? No! I don't believe it! How awful. Who isn't?

Any of the guys with a 30' plus boat, after paying the deckhand, made $11,900 a week, which translates to $618,800.00 per year. All gas paid. You really think they made that much chartering?? They "profited" off the "disaster" too, and I am glad for every one of them that made more in a couple months than they normally make all year off BP. 

OR by your comments, should they have said, no..I don't normally make that much, don't pay me full wages BP, I would hate to make a "profit".

Your funny.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

?MEGA said:


> hey dude i dont give a shit what you do cuz your still just a dirty ole roofer. I wasnt talking to you until you wanted to know specifics on a comment i made, so i gave them. Like i said i dont care, but noticed lots of other folks here did, such as adamc,harry,4eva,strvn,etc.etc. etc.
> 
> No need to explain that crap to me


No, you weren't talkin to me..just about me I guess? Again...for about the 6th time over the last year..you couldn't just man up and say my name?? What a bitch.

Yapp Yapp little scared doggy.

Keep runnin your mouth. It's amusing.

I get a kick out of reading your shit.

Lookin forward to your next bit of mouth diarrhea.

keep it commin. I know ya will...it's the only way you feel tough. I love it.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

jimini christmas, my teenage daughters don't have the drama you two have.
you two need to stop running your mouths and do something about the issue personally, take it to pm's or just drop it and agree not to get along but get your keyboard cowboy stuff off of here......


----------



## Nathan W (May 12, 2010)

Way out of control. Locked.


----------

